# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Ever gone tanning 2 days in a row?

## slizzut

I told my friend that its probobly not a good idea, but I could be wrong.. what do you guys think?

----------


## snowman

Depends on your skin type.... if you already have a natural base tan, i don't see what's wrong with it... now, if your skin burns easy, ya i think you might have a problem.... i've gone 2 times, in the SAME DAY, and was fine. ( Once in the morning, and once at night).

----------


## Bryan2

general rule of thumb is to tan 7 days in a row first off at maybe 10 mins each session and raise later depending. Then after the nice color is achevied you can drop it down to 2-3 times a week at 20mins to keep color.

----------


## KeyMastur

****, i used to go every single day. tried to get as dark as possible.

----------


## PrairieDawg

your skin tans for 48 hours after your first tan. so it is really pointless and you are just stopping the tanning process and starting over again.

----------


## slizzut

thanks for the info guys

----------


## Hooligan

I dunno who would need to go tanning that much. Once a week at max to keep a base if that's your kinda thing. If you need any darker tan for some reason then use an artificial tanner...

----------


## Hypertrophy

Before vacationing to the beaches, I will go everyday for 2-3 weeks. If not planning on hitting the beaches, then i just get outside once a week or so for some sun.

----------


## homeboybonanza

I like being tan and I tan easily...but I did not know that you shouldn't go every day...so the skin tans over a 48hr period? It always seems that after a day at the beach, I'm at my tannest, and as time passes over the next 48+hrs I fade...Thanks for the info.

----------


## homeboybonanza

I like being tan and I tan easily...but I did not know that you shouldn't go every day...so the skin tans over a 48hr period? It always seems that after a day at the beach, I'm at my tannest, and as time passes over the next 48+hrs I fade...Thanks for the info.

----------


## homeboybonanza

I like being tan and I tan easily...but I did not know that you shouldn't go every day...so the skin tans over a 48hr period? It always seems that after a day at the beach, I'm at my tannest, and as time passes over the next 48+hrs I fade...Thanks for the info.

----------


## homeboybonanza

I like being tan and I tan easily...but I did not know that you shouldn't go every day...so the skin tans over a 48hr period? It always seems that after a day at the beach, I'm at my tannest, and as time passes over the next 48+hrs I fade...Thanks for the info.

----------


## homeboybonanza

I like being tan and I tan easily...but I did not know that you shouldn't go every day...so the skin tans over a 48hr period? It always seems that after a day at the beach, I'm at my tannest, and as time passes over the next 48+hrs I fade...Thanks for the info.

----------


## PrairieDawg

> I like being tan and I tan easily...but I did not know that you shouldn't go every day...so the skin tans over a 48hr period? It always seems that after a day at the beach, I'm at my tannest, and as time passes over the next 48+hrs I fade...Thanks for the info.


gotcha, whore  :Wink:  jk

----------


## Jeremy34

its all about your skin type...you can tan every day, i'd use moisturizer regularly if you do. i definitely wouldn't tan twice in one day though...

----------


## Jantzen4k

dont go everyday, or youll die at 30 from skin cancer

----------


## bermich

Depends on the persons skin type. Whether you are already tan or not. How long you tanned for and such

You can get skin cancer the first day you ever tan if that is what you are concerned about. Tanning two days in a row just adds another chance to get skin cancer.

----------


## SwoleCat

> dont go everyday, or youll die at 30 from skin cancer


I'm 32, so I guess I'm the lucky one.  :Strong Smiley:  

~SC~

----------


## BioHazard03

> Depends on the persons skin type. Whether you are already tan or not. How long you tanned for and such
> 
> You can get skin cancer the first day you ever tan if that is what you are concerned about. Tanning two days in a row just adds another chance to get skin cancer.


this is true...although, your body gets 5-10 cancerous cells everyday. 99.9% percent of the time they are destroyed. what is a cancerous cell you might ask? it's a normal cell going through rapid mitotic division. it won't stop. this is why it's good to take antioxidants, like vitamin c for example. these prevent cells from going under rapid mitotic division.

as for the tanning...yea, it depends on your body. you must start slowly and build up. you're going to have to be the judge on how often you need to tan and how long. you just need to watch your body very closely. just like working out. you see one bicep or peck is slightly bigger...so you fix it. same thing applies...your tan fades too quickly, so you either increase the time or go more often.

oh by the way...make sure you always tan with some sort of lotion. never tan without it because your skin will dry out very quickly. also, after you tan, make sure you rub a moisturizing lotion on afterwards...that is very important to maintain the tan and also to keep you from peeling.

----------

